# Fake plants from Michael's



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience using plastic (and it looked like silk) plants from craft stores in Aquariums?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I use the $1.25 to $2 each ones from the $ Store

wash well before using


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a bag of fake plants if your in Abbotsford PM Me you can have them.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

They work - no problem. Have bought and used them before.


----------

